# Live Blue Crabs in P'cola.



## TBonds (Oct 1, 2007)

Is there anywhere in Pensacola that has live crabs right now? Joe Patties only has dressed and I don't feel like setting my traps.


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

I see the live blue crabs sign on at Maria's alot you could call them


----------



## miztergentz (Oct 8, 2007)

If your out on the North end of the county...try L & T's seafood.... Had a friend at work say he bought them live there earlier.... They are located on Hwy 29 in the Ensley area.


----------



## TBonds (Oct 1, 2007)

Damn I forgot all about Maria's and I never even heard of L&T, thanks guys.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I've had good luck finding live crabs at L&T in the past. Haven't tried them this year though.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

I've seen some nice ones at L&T! They were a decent price too. By Walmart on hwy29.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Give this guy a call His name is Chuck, He puts his boat in at Navy Point, He Catch's them for a Living, Super Nice Guy and will always do you right, he also sells live pinfish if you ever need any # 776-7700 Tell him Dwayne said Hello!!!!


----------

